# briggs 14.5 hp gas in oil, oil comes out of carb



## deputyb (Jul 19, 2009)

model 287707 b&s 14.5 hp. will not start with air filter in place. runs then dies. blows oil out of carb and there is now gasoline in oil. Just got it back from mechanic, he started it for me, drove it. checked oil. all ok. brought home, filled up tank with gas, mowed for about 1/8 tank and parked for two weeks. when I tried to start it then, the problem started.  ideas? I am awaiting a call from the mechanic, but would rather not have to transport machine again.


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

have had this same problem. the float in the carb stuck wide open after you parked it and all the gas ran from the tank into the crank case. drain the oil and replace, i put a inline gas shut-off on my mower and when i'm done using it i shut it off. a shut-off cost me 4 bucks and will never run into that problem again.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

deputyb:

Please stay with your other thread.

BG


----------



## deputyb (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan68. OK moderator, will do. end of thread...thanks to all.


----------

